# 25 miles offshore tomorrow



## jaime1982

Anyone off tomorrow? I had a buddy from work cancel on me and cant make it. Plan to hit some close spots (25-30) tomorrow for some kings, ling, shark. Maybe hit the jetty on the way back in. My son might go but prefer an adult with me in the big water. Will be going out on my 19' bluewave, the forcast looks pretty good but I havent been offshore in about 3 weeks so we will have to search around for em.


----------



## jaime1982

I think i found someone to join me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Son decided not to go, I have room for another if your not a real big guy. I dont mean to offend anyone just my boat is only a 19'.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Z

how did it go?

did you leave out of the Aransas Pass?


----------



## jaime1982

Z said:


> how did it go?
> 
> did you leave out of the Aransas Pass?


Weather was nice early but quickly did the gulf turn around. We hit up east bay in the afternoon. Caught some jacks and a small 4'shark but we let him go. Got some good bites trolling snapper slappers with a baited cigar but no takers. Settled for a box of trout. We head out from Galveston. Gonna check the weather, im off tues-thurs!


----------



## jaime1982

Water was decent close by

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Looking to head out Monday, wind is supposed to be down. Kings & Shark trip and possibly east bay for trout on the way back. Anyone with some experience wanna pitch in and go. PM Me


----------



## jaime1982

Anyone with some experience up for a pitch in trip tomorrow, im pretty sure i got the go ahead from wifey.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## seapro

How did you do today? I wish I could have joined you, but work got in the way.


----------



## artys_only

I know they limited on kings and that was early , water looked great from the pictures he sent me !


----------



## jaime1982

We did pretty good. Started the day with some trolling at the first sight of clean water. Waves were NOT 2' as reported but we stuck with it, its always a bit bumpy past the jetty. Checked out all the ships on the way out and NADA. Winds layed down so we checked out mitchells and pipe reefs to find birds and bait everywhere. Trolled and nothing big enough so we bumped cigs on the bottom and nothing. Next we saw a bunch of bait by the rig so we tied up and free lined digs on 7/0 circles and it was on. King after king till we had our 6. Had 2 huge runners that broke off at the leader (we never even slowed em down.

After that we checked out about 4 ships for ling on the way back towards the beach front and nada, at any of them and we checked good throwing chum pieces at all of them.

Finally drifted the beach hoping to put a small BT shark in the box. We landed 2 decent sized ones, cleaned em up and headed home. Pretty decent day and better that a good day at work lol.


----------



## jaime1982

Possible room for sharks in the AM and trout in the afternoon. Will need to be a pitch in trip. Prefer someone with experience and gear. Planning to head out or TCD and hit the beachfront then eastbay reefs. Possibly the jettys too.


----------



## jaime1982

Dont have a commited person for tues or wed yet and the weather is supposed to be great. Thinking of a run out to the 209 and next rig to it(20ish out) and see if anything is home. If not hit the jetty and misc spots on the way back.

Is anyone off? Prefer someone with a little experience. Pm me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

I think i got somebody to go with me. Thks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

